# Anyone have a pin inserted in a finger?



## TeddyBallGame (May 9, 2005)

I recently broke the 5th DIP joint (first knukle, little finger) on my right hand, and am having a pin inserted tomorrow. Has anyone here had a pin before? Can you share your experiances?

Gracias!!


----------



## OldMTBfreak (Apr 8, 2006)

*Pin*

Yep, I had that #ucking thing sticking out of the end of my finger for several weeks. I was always banging it and cursing it?


----------



## 40hills (Apr 24, 2006)

*Wife had one*



swtballer said:


> I recently broke the 5th DIP joint (first knukle, little finger) on my right hand, and am having a pin inserted tomorrow. Has anyone here had a pin before? Can you share your experiances?
> 
> Gracias!!


Many years ago my wife had one installed in the little finger bone in her hand... behind the knuckle, sort of on the side of her hand. The only think I remember about it is that it did stick out for a while, and it hurt her like h3ll having it "uninstalled".

However, it sort of pales in comparison to the hip replacement surgery she just had on Monday  ... we just got back from the hospital today.

Good luck with it.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

In 2001 I sliced my left index almost into 2 halves on the job,nerves,tendons,bones,joints and all. Had it surgically repaired and everything was replaced w/ "synthetic" plastics-type materials,held together by Ti pins/screws (no bone from the hand joint on). I remember it was painfull,as was the therapy of re-learning it to work right. I'll shoot a couple pics of how it looks now (slightly...not right) and post em after I get finished w/ the Mr Mom/homework/dinner thing.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

The pics I mentioned...


----------



## BrokenBones (Feb 4, 2005)

*You mean like this?*









Two really small pins into the joint, one larger pin running lengthwise. Removal was painless, and quick in the Doc's office, and only required two special tools; a pair of needlenose pliers, and a smaller pair of needlenose pliers.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

BrokenBones said:


> View attachment 433357
> 
> 
> Two really small pins into the joint, one larger pin running lengthwise. Removal was painless, and quick in the Doc's office, and only required two special tools; a pair of needlenose pliers, and a smaller pair of needlenose pliers.


Mine wasn't like that...mine was pins/screws to hold/work the synthetic joint. Seems like there were about 38-42 stitches in all.


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

I had a pin holding my left index finger together, bone was sheared just before the knuckle (wrist side) , pin went thru the knuckle to hold the bone. In my case when the pin came out the scar tissue had solidified in the knuckle, leaving it stuck in a bent position. Like teats on a boar? After an attempt to remove the scar tissue failed, I choose to have the finger amputated at the knuckle.
Hope you fare better.
Oh yeah, mine was 30 years ago.


----------

